# Michigan hobby farm



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Home is located just off from US 31 near Pentwater which is located between Ludington and Muskegon along the Western side of michigan (quick drive to see Lake Michigan) It is a 3 bedroom 1 bath 1040 sq foot Ranch stickbuilt home with full walk out basement. It was built in 2001. There is an outdoor wood furnace that currently heats the entire home plus domestic hot water. Utility bills are low. You can flip back over to propane heat without too much trouble. At this current time there is approximately 2 years worth of already split stacked firewood on the property.
There are a few small out buildings. Several young fruit trees (apple, pear, peach, sour cherry, sweet cherry and fig) A couple of young blueberry bushes and some well established blackberry and raspberries. I have 3 current garden spots of which one is a strawberry bed. It has 2.24 well marked acres. It fronts about 230 feet on a well maintained road.

We are looking to purchase a larger home for our growing family. (we have 7 children plus some day we expect we may have another 1-2) Asking price is 95K. Email or PM me with any questions. [email protected] Thank you!


----------

